# Initial impressions of AA Arsenal 15"



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

I received my Ascendant Audio 15" the other day. I've only used it for a two or three days but I wanted to weigh in with an initial assessment. I've taken no measurements of any kind. This is strictly an IMHO report.

Mounted in 2.0 cu. ft. sealed enclosure, very lightly stuffed. Powered at 8 ohms (DVC in series) to a Linear Power 8002SW (>1000 watts @ 8 ohms). 15" woofers used in the past include SoundSplinter Rl-p, Image Dynamics IDQ 15, JBL GTI 1500, Adire Tumult, Adire Brahma MkII.

I haven't really pushed the Arsenal 15 hard yet. I'm always a little hesitate to push a brand new sub hard early. Anyway, output is very good, MUCH better than the IDQ I just replaced with the Arsenal. The low end is also MUCH better with the Arsenal than the IDQ. I don't think the Arsenal is as punchy or fast as the SS Rl-p but it seems to have better low end output. That's saying a lot because the Rl-p is a fantastic sub. The Arsenal 15 reminds me of the Adire Brahma I used to use daily. Sounds good and gets loud/low. SQL, which I think is what AA was shooting for. I think they succeeded with a great sub.

I think it might do a little better in a bigger enclosure, say, 2.3 cu. ft or greater but I don't have an enclosure currently available to try it. Since I'm already feeding it over 1kw, increasing enclosure size might not be a good option right now, even with a 3-year warranty.

I like a sub with that has good low end response and great output in a fairly small enclosure. The Arsenal seems to be that sub. I'm not sure whether I'd recommend the Rl-p or the Arsenal. With the pre-order price and fact that the Arsenal is over 10 lbs lighter, I might just have to take the Arsenal. Ask me again next week and I might want the Rl-p back!

I've included a few pics of the sub. Good build quality. Any imperfections seen in the pics are just artifacts of the image. The driver arrived in perfect condition without a blemish.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Nice...


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

thx for the review, been waiting for someone who had heard one. I wouldnt mind a pair of these for my house 


hoping someone reviews the havoc tooo


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

The more I use it and push it harder, the more I like the AA Arsenal 15. Has really good output for a sealed enclosure.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

so which is the better sound the old reliable tc9, or the new unnamed ascendant arsenal

Im itching on the send button for those compnents and maybe a pair of the havocs


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

I may change my mind down the road but right now, I'd have to say I'd keep the Arsenal in my car and use the SS Rl-p for home. I really like the low end output and overall output of the Arsenal. The Arsenal has a big, punchy low end (not boomy) but is not as detailed or fast as the SS Rl-p. I think personal preference will come down to type of music listened to and environments. Some will like the TC9, others the Arsenal. 

If the price remained at $215/driver, it would be an easier choice. Also, if weight is an issue, the Arsenal is over 10lbs. lighter. A 3-year warranty is also nice. The TC9 is a tried-and-true design.

Ah, the decisions. Since the Arsenal has better output (at least in my car with comparable power applied), I'd give the nod to the Arsenal. Regardless, Chad and Ascendant Audio have made a VERY nice subwoofer for a good price.


----------

